# Playback from a one pass



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a one pass set to record Mountain Men. When I go to the recordings screen is there anyway to get the episodes displayed in the original order instead of the order they were recorded? It knows the season and episode so it should be able to sort


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

In the episodes display, hit the "B" key until it displays "Season".


----------



## boydn1 (Apr 17, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> In the episodes display, hit the "B" key until it displays "Season".


I found it last night, Thanks Much!!


----------

